# Peter Cunaeus on the Jews



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 5, 2007)

Petrus Cunaeus, _The Hebrew Republic_, pp. 71-75:



> St. Paul wrote something very noteworthy in the letter he sent to the Romans. There he says as follows: _I do not want you to be ignorant of this mystery -- a hardening has come upon part of Israel, until the full number of the Gentiles shall come in_.[223]
> 
> Though nowadays the Jews are wandering about, pathetically unaware of where they are, there will no doubt come a time when they will be returned to the right path. The sun has not set for the last time: its light will once again shine even on them, and though they have certainly fallen, they have not been extinguished. Ezekiel also produced some prophecies about this, which are found in chapter 36 of his book. The prophet says that in the future God will give them a new heart, and a better understanding will occupy their breasts. Then the veil that Moses placed on his face will be lifted,[224] for they will turn to God, who allowed them to live in darkness and the profoundest ignorance so that the day would finally come when He could show them exceptional mercy. This is the proper interpretation of the words of St. Paul: _And when Israel turns to the Lord, the veil will be lifted up_.[225] Many people have found this verse to be extremely murky, and it has taxed the efforts of a number of scholars.
> 
> ...


----------

